# Stanlry TOP MIG1400



## Sheptonphil (1 Feb 2017)

Anyone have any thoughts on this Stanley welder?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-top-m ... 7QodetMHKg

Phil


----------



## pcb1962 (1 Feb 2017)

There's a Mig welding forum where you may find some useful information.
Personally I would spend a bit more and buy from a proper welding company who can properly support their products and give excellent after sales service. My favourite is R-Tech I've had 2 Tigs from them, they are an excellent company to deal with.


----------



## Sheptonphil (1 Feb 2017)

Thanks, as an almost complete novice at welding, I think your advice is to be heeded. 

I'll give them a shout tomorrow. 

Thanks for advice. 

Phil


----------



## seaco (2 Feb 2017)

Another vote for R-Tech, great company to deal with...


----------



## Myfordman (3 Feb 2017)

And another vote for the mig forum. Very helpful lot on there as well as beginners videos etc.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (16 Feb 2017)

Biggest thing for setting up a mig welder is it must sound like bacon frying, you get this by a balance between the amps set and the wire feed.
Find a sheet metal place near you and go in and ask if they have some small scraps for you to practice on. Offer to take the scrap back so they wont lose their scrap money, it works as i dud this when i wanted to get my hand back in some time back.


----------



## -Matt- (16 Feb 2017)

Mild steel scrap is worth sod all at the moment. We just give ours away to some local... ahem.. 'caravan people'


----------

